# XML Dokument teilweise zurückgeben



## alexpetri (25. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mit relativ großen XML Dokumenten > 20MB
um besser darin lesen zu können möchte ich gerne relativ flott darin herumnavigieren.
Es geht mir erstmal nur ums paging der Elemente dann ums suchen.
Meine Frage ist kann ich sowas mit jdom und xpath machen?
wie sieht beispielsweise ein xpath aus der von alle elemente von, sagen wir, 1000-1200 selektiert
hab da mal ein wenig experimentiert mit folgenden pfad: "/data/row[1000-1200]" aber es funktioniert nicht...

kann mir jemand einen hinweis geben, wie ich prinzipiell vorgehen kann?


----------



## maki (25. Apr 2008)

Hast du mal StAX ausprobiert?


----------



## alexpetri (25. Apr 2008)

hmm nein
aber ich habs fast mit xpath

evtl kann mir jemand bei der syntax helfen:

/data/item[position()>3] liefert mir alle Elemente ab dem 3.element
/data/item[position()<10] liefert mir alle Elemente unterhalb des 10. elementes

wenn ich beides kombiniere: /data/item[position()>3][position()<10] sollte er mir eigentlich ca 6 elemente zurückliefern
doch es sind mehr.. warum?
wie lässt sich das kombinieren?


----------



## SlaterB (25. Apr 2008)

vielleicht ist das so geschrieben ein 'oder'?

geht [position()>3 and position()<10]?


----------



## alexpetri (25. Apr 2008)

hey danke so gehts


----------

